# Any dog people who can help me??



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Back story.

I had 2 dogs, Scooter and Punkin'. They were together since Punkin' was 12 weeks old and Scooter was 6 months old. Punkin' was 12 and developed heart problems so we adopted Sugar so Scooter wouldn't be alone as he had always had Punkin'. Shortly after this, Punkin' died. Then, when Scooter was 18 years old and his health was failing, we got Peanut so Sugar wouldn't be alone. Soon after Scooter died. Through the intervening 7 years or so, I have felt that both Sugar and Peanut would prefer to be an "only child". July 20, Sugar suddenly collapsed and the vet felt at her age, 12 years and with her blood work that putting her to sleep was the best option, so that is what we did.

Now, Peanut is an "only child", but I'm not sure she is happy. I'm concerned that she is missing her sister's companionship. I don't know how to be sure, and I can't decide whether it would be a good idea to adopt a little brother or sister for her, or whether I should let her be. Does anyone have any advice as to how to tell which is best? By the way, in case it helps, Peanut is a Dachshund Chihuahua cross.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't have dogs but if I were in your situation I would take her to meet a few potential friends at local animal shelters. My local shelters have small adoption rooms where you meet the new dog with your resident pet(s) and it makes it easy to see if a pet will get along with your own pets...it will also give you a better idea if she would like a friend by looking at how she interacts with other dogs.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

That's actually what I was thinking of doing. A local rescue has several small dogs available. I think I'll call them and see if they do that.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

We went through a similar situation where our older dog (Jasper) passed and there was a 5 year age gap, so that left the younger one (Lexi). It's a personal decision whether you want then adopt another dog or if you think your current dog would like a new friend. But I would take into consideration how she has behaved around new dogs in the past. Is she dog friendly, outside of family dogs? Does she like meeting new dogs, get excited, play nice, is respectful of space? Etc. Our older dog was very dog friendly, he never met a dog that wasn't instantly best friends with him. However, Lexi didn't much care for the company of other dogs. She either ignored or avoided any new dog she'd come across. She loved Jasper because they lived together, and in her case she grew up with him. I'm sure we could have gotten her a new friend and over time she would have grown to love him or her. We just didn't decide to do that, and then shortly after due to a freak accident she passed too.

Basically if you aren't ready yet, and Peanut isn't particularly fond of other dogs anyways, it wouldn't be necessary to start looking straight away. If she loves other dogs though I'm sure it would help her move on


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Why do you think she's depressed, if I might ask?

I have two dogs. One is a dog I've had since, quite literally, the day he was born. The other I acquired from my sister when she had a baby. The first guy, I realized later on, loves attention so much that he'd rather be the only one in the room. If I could, I probably would have not taken on the second. (Too late now.)


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

You could try fostering a dog you are interested in. That way you can have a dog in your home for Peanut and if she ends up liking having a sibling again, you can adopt that dog, or maybe look around for another dog. At least then you can kind of test if she'd like having a sibling again without the commitment of fully adopting right away. A lot of rescues have short term foster options where you can foster for just a weekend, or a month or longer. Try calling around to different shelters and rescue groups and asking about their foster programs. Some even have foster-to-adopt programs where even if someone else wants to adopt the dog you're fostering, you get first choice and can decide if you want to keep it or give it to the people interested. Good luck!!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

There are other dogs in the house. My son's dog is over most days while he works, and my sister has a Chihuahua. Peanut doesn't really associate with the Chihuahua, she's usually in my sister's lap, and she does share a bed during the day with Athena (son's dog), but it's not quite the same. Peanut and Sugar were seldom more than three feet apart for the past 7 years or so.

While Sugar was alive, whenever she got any type of attention Peanut was right there demanding her share, Sugar was more of a stand aside and wait her turn type. Peanut has always seemed to believe there was only enough love in the world for her. 

As to why I think she might be missing her sister, when Peanut goes outside she looks over her shoulder as if waiting for Sugar, but that might just be habit. And she seems needier and asking for more attention than usual, but that might just be her taking advantage of the new situation with her being an only child. I'm just not really sure which explanation of these behaviors is the "right" one.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

How long has it been since Sugar passed on? If it's still pretty new, she may be wondering where she went and still adjusting to being an only child now. Maybe after a while she will adjust and be back to normal, but that's not to say she wouldn't feel comfortable with another sibling again. It's a hard decision. I guess since she did fine with a sibling and was happy with someone near by but was still pretty independant, she would be fine as an only dog or with a sibling who isn't too "in your face" with her. I guess it's just up to you if you would like a second puppy now. It sounds like Peanut would be able to adjust fine either way assuming the other dog is fairly independant too.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Sugar died July 20th. I had thought for a long time that whichever went first, I would keep the other as an only dog for the rest of her life as it seemed what each would have liked. I'm only now reconsidering that idea, because she seems a little lost. I just wish she could make it easier to know what she would prefer.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll echo what Finnebon said. It's natural that she's gonna miss her friend, especially after sharing that bond for so long. But that doesn't necessarily mean that she needs a new friend around, she still has you and the rest of her family! Especially if you're saying that she's pretty independent as it concerns other dogs. I'd be more concerned with if _you _want another dog or not, if you aren't feeling it then it wouldn't really be best to introduce a new dog into the mix.


----------

